# rxtxserial.dll für 32 oder 64bit dynamisch einbinden



## Java_is_Fun (22. Okt 2013)

Moin,
ich verwende momentan die 64bit Version auf meiner Entwicklungsumgebung.
Damit es aber gegebenenfalls auch auf einer 32bit Umgebung läuft, würde ich die dll sowie auch die passende library gerne zur Laufzeit einbinden.

So in der Art

```
if(Hostsystem == 64bit){
   lade Treiber64bit;
}
else{
   lade Treiber32bit;
}
```


----------



## Ruzmanz (22. Okt 2013)

Kann Java das nicht automatisch ermitteln? Ich werfe immer die JLWGL-Dlls in einem Ordner und dann entscheidet die JRE automatisch, ob die lwjgl.dll oder lwjgl64.dll genutzt wird.

Ansonsten brauchst du native-Code, um dein Hostsystem zu überprüfen. Du kannst zwar herausfinden, ob der Anwender nun eine 32Bit oder 64Bit JRE benutzt, aber ich verwende auch eine 32Bit JRE auf einem 64Bit Windows.


----------



## Java_is_Fun (22. Okt 2013)

Ruzmanz hat gesagt.:


> Kann Java das nicht automatisch ermitteln? Ich werfe immer die JLWGL-Dlls in einem Ordner und dann entscheidet die JRE automatisch, ob die lwjgl.dll oder lwjgl64.dll genutzt wird.


Das wäre ja genial, wenn das so einfach funktioniert.
Leider heißen die Dateien in diesem Falle auch noch gleich. Die JAR sowie auch die DLL:
RXTX for Java




Ruzmanz hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten brauchst du native-Code, um dein Hostsystem zu überprüfen. Du kannst zwar herausfinden, ob der Anwender nun eine 32Bit oder 64Bit JRE benutzt, aber ich verwende auch eine 32Bit JRE auf einem 64Bit Windows.


Falls das ein Problem darstellt, dann nehme ich die Option 32/64bit mit in meine Konfigurationsdatei auf.


----------



## Streeber (22. Okt 2013)

```
System.getProperty("sun.arch.data.model ")
```

32 -> 32bit JVM
64 -> 64bit JVM
Frequently Asked Questions About the Java HotSpot VM


```
String dataModel = System.getProperty("sun.arch.data.model");
if("32").equals(dataModel){
    // load 32-bit DLL
}else if("64").equals(dataModel){
    // load 64-bit DLL
}else{
    // error handling
}
```


```
String lib = String.format("....%s.dll", System.getProperty("sun.arch.data.model"));
System.loadLibrary(lib);
```


----------



## Java_is_Fun (22. Okt 2013)

Besten Dank!
Nun stehe ich nur noch vor 2 Problemen:

1) Dem Laden der DLL aus dem Projektverzeichnis (bzw direkt aus der erzeugten JAR), damit ich die Dateien nicht ins Windows-Verzeichnis kopieren muss.


> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no rxtxSerial64.dll in java.library.path



2) Hoffentlich kann die RXTXcomm.jar der 64-Bit-Version auch mit der 32-Bit-DLL umgehen


----------



## Ruzmanz (23. Okt 2013)

Zu 1) Die sind per default in:

ordner/App.jar
ordner/RXTXcomm.jar
ordner/RXTXcomm_64.jar

Oder java.library.path anpassen bzw. direkt laden.

Zu 2) Müsste gehen.


----------



## Streeber (23. Okt 2013)

hm aus ner jar eine DLL laden ist nich möglich
(Zumindest habe ich noch keine gefunden)

Wenn die dlls in der jar sein müssen,
kannste die auch ins temp Verzeichnis entpacken und von dort laden


```
// Temp Ordner
System.getProperty("java.io.tmpdir")
...
// Stream auf die dll im jar
Thread.currentThread().getContextClassLoader().getResourceAsStream(name)
...
// mit dem Pfad laden
System.load(...)
```


```
public static final synchronized String extract(final String name) {
        try {
            // die ZielDatei erstellen
            final String dest = String.format("%s/%s", System.getProperty("java.io.tmpdir"), name);

            // File auf den Pfad
            final File root = new File(dest);
            // evtl gibt es die Ordner nicht
            root.getParentFile().mkdirs();

            // jetzt brauchen wir einen Stream auf die Ressource
            InputStream is = null;
            FileOutputStream fos = null;
            try {
                // Stram auf die Ressource holen
                is = Thread.currentThread().getContextClassLoader().getResourceAsStream(name);
                // ausgabe
                fos = new FileOutputStream(dest);

                // so und jetzt nur noch kopieren
                // dabei ueberschreiben wir einfach
                final byte[] buffer = new byte[4096];
                int read;

                // bis alles gelesen wurde
                while ((read = is.read(buffer)) > 0) {
                    // und schreiben
                    fos.write(buffer, 0, read);
                }

                // Puffer noch flushen
                fos.flush();
                // und den Pfad auf die erstellte Datei zurueck
                return dest;
            } finally {
                is.close();
                fos.close();
            }
        } catch (final Throwable throwable) {
            // da ging was nicht
            final String message = String.format("%s/n%s", path, name);
            // noch den Pfad der Datei als Message verwenden
            throw new RuntimeException(message, throwable);
        }
    }
```



```
System.load(extract("???.dll"));
```


----------



## Java_is_Fun (23. Okt 2013)

Ruzmanz hat gesagt.:


> Zu 2) Müsste gehen.



AAARG! Ich benutze die Jar von 64bit: RXTX for Java 
und habe auf Maschine mit 32bit folgende DLL in System32 abgelegt: Download - Rxtx

Es läuft für ca eine Sekunde, die Daten kommen richtig an, aber dann:


> Warning: RXTX Version missmatch
> Jar Version = RXTX-2.2-20081207 ......................
> native lib = RXTX-2.1-7


Und aus (Exception)....


----------



## Ruzmanz (23. Okt 2013)

Ich werde es morgen mal installieren und ausprobieren. Deine Fehlermeldung besagt nur, dass die Versionen von DLL und JAR unterschiedlich sind. Evtl. hast du noch irgendwo veraltete DLLs abgelegt. Das hat nichts mit 32/64Bit zu tun.


----------



## Java_is_Fun (24. Okt 2013)

Die DLLs sind nicht veraltet sondern die aktuellsten die mir google auf Seite 1 ausgespuckt hat

edit:
wenn ich die "alte" .jar von der 32bit version nehme und die 64bit DLL dazu kommt folgender Fehler:


> Native lib Version = RXTX-2.2-20081207 Cloudhopper Build rxtx.cloudhopper.net
> Java lib Version   = RXTX-2.1-7
> WARNING:  RXTX Version mismatch
> Jar version = RXTX-2.1-7
> native lib Version = RXTX-2.2-20081207 Cloudhopper Build rxtx.cloudhopper.net



Er bricht aber nicht ab. Ich lasse das mal laufen und warte ab ob das stabil läuft


----------

